# Freezer burn?



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

There isn't any issue with giving dogs meat that has some freezer burn is there? My first thought it's no, I have eaten stuff that was slightly freezer burnt in the past and it hasn't hurt me any. (Just doesn't taste as good. But I don't think the dogs are going to mind. LOL ) But I also thought it wouldn't hurt to ask either. Trying to get rid of the last of last years venison since the 2011 season starts tomorrow.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can feed freezer-burned meat. I'm sure your dogs will love the venison! If it was wrapped in paper, it probably isn't even burned.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh yes, if the season is starting, I should be getting more deer for my dogs! Always when the people want to make room for the new stuff! I get most of my dog's raw meat from people who won't eat it BECAUSE of freezer burn. Hasn't phased them a bit!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks ladies. 

Thats what I thought. It is just in freezer zip lock bags. It IS freezer burned some. Mostly venison stew meat. Though I must say, I just used some of it to make stew for ME and just trimmed off the freezer burn. But the individual that bagged it filled up the GALLON sized bags. I don't need/want THAT much meat in my stew, there wouldn't be any room left in the Crock Pot for veggies!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Freezer burn is just a loss of moisture - alters the taste and texture so that us humans don't want it, but it is still perfectly good and safe. The dogs don't care, it's all the same to them.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I just picked up some beef that is freezer burnt (like super fb) It is from 2001 and I am feeding it. They have NO issues with it at all! Matter of fact, this is great stuff for them and the gobble it up like ice cream  Scored 100 lbs of beef and pork-the pork is from 2004. Dogs are happy and sassy


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I post ads on Craigslist for old/unwanted/freezerburned meat. Definitely safe to feed.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Zisso said:


> I just picked up some beef that is freezer burnt (like super fb) It is from 2001 and I am feeding it. They have NO issues with it at all! Matter of fact, this is great stuff for them and the gobble it up like ice cream  Scored 100 lbs of beef and pork-the pork is from 2004. Dogs are happy and sassy



Holy COW!! Did someone forget they owned a freezer? LOL. Pretty bad when the dogs are eating meat that is older than they are! ("bad" as in funny.)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm going to attempt to make some venison "crunchies" too. Don't really want to be packing raw venison around in my pockets!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I've fed two year old freezer-burnt meat. Aside from not liking fish all that much, Treader didn't care.


----------

